# Cypripedium macranthum rebunense



## Berthold (Apr 25, 2019)

The last survivor of my three plants is back again


----------



## monocotman (Apr 25, 2019)

Very nice!
David


----------



## TrueNorth (Apr 26, 2019)

Nice one!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 26, 2019)

That's the real deal!


----------

